

Choosing co-founders (an addendum) - adsahay
http://adityasahay.com/post/2741877509/choosing-co-founders

======
zipdog
I don't know about Nav's rule #1: avoid odd numbers.

Studies have looked at meeting efficiency and number of participants and found
that 8 is the number of death, with other even numbers not so great either.

To avoid politics, keep the group small.

